# Review request: Burton Custom EST 2012



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

Anyone have opinions on burton's custom est from last year? they're potentially going on a burton super hero 154. mainly need it for 70% all mountain, 30% park (no pow; i'm on the east coast). my skill level is expert/advanced if that matters.


----------



## corneilli

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> Anyone have opinions on burton's custom est from last year? they're potentially going on a burton super hero 154. mainly need it for 70% all mountain, 30% park (no pow; i'm on the east coast). my skill level is expert/advanced if that matters.


I have the normal Customs. They are good bindings overall, not to stiff, but still really good for all mountain, I never had like a surfy feeling. I have to admit (it seems like most Burton bindings are having this problem) that ice builds up pretty quickly in the binding, so you might want to remove some ice before you strap in, otherwise there will be a layer of ice between your boot and your binding. 

Overall it are great bindings, especially considered the price/quality.

PS: I ride them with a Burton Clash and Moto's. Btw: advanced/expert level on this forum is going backcountry and such. I wouldn't say to quick your advanced/expert. But if you do backcountry snowboarding, sorry for this assumption!


----------



## poutanen

I recently bought a 2012 Burton Custom with the Custom EST bindings on it as well. I'm used to the stiffest stuff Burton makes, so these felt really weird to me. The foam cushioning underfoot is really thin, the bindings really flexy. The ratchets worked fine as all Burtons seem to work well, but the other parts of the binding wouldn't lend me to thing they'd be good for my long days.

I'd probably pick something up a little more mid-range (like Missions, Cartels or Malavitas) with the deals on now you can pick them up relatively cheap.


----------



## corneilli

poutanen said:


> The ratchets worked fine as all Burtons seem to work well, but the other parts of the binding wouldn't lend me to thing they'd be good for my long days.


I have to disagree with you on that :laugh: I had zero problems with these bindings on long days. For me, this binding hit the sweet spot on my budget and on my needs. If I had more cash when I bought my set-up I also would have gone with the Cartels/Malativa's. So it depends on how much you want to spend. But I think they are really good quality bindings for their price.


----------



## poutanen

corneilli said:


> I have to disagree with you on that :laugh: I had zero problems with these bindings on long days.


Yeah I mean on a comfort level. I must be a wuss cause my feet tend to hurt if I don't have big wide ankle straps, a thick footbed, etc. Anyway there's nothing wrong with the bindings at all, they're great for the price! I just sold the ones I got and the guy looked thrilled to get them, they're just not for me.


----------



## corneilli

poutanen said:


> Yeah I mean on a comfort level. I must be a wuss cause my feet tend to hurt if I don't have big wide ankle straps, a thick footbed, etc. Anyway there's nothing wrong with the bindings at all, they're great for the price! I just sold the ones I got and the guy looked thrilled to get them, they're just not for me.


Everybody has their own preferences :thumbsup:


----------

